# Elliot cream colour point Persian 8-9 yrs old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re homed*










He is about 8/9 yrs old and came in with Alfie but could go as a single cat. He is a beautiful cat and likes a fuss bless him.He has had a dental and has been neutered, micro chipped,flea,worm treated and had 1st vacs and will need another in 3 weeks time. Both boys don't have many teeth left but enjoy their food.

Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team


----------

